# Yet another T-shirt idea....



## taterhed (Jun 12, 2015)

Nobody asked me....but I couldn't stand it.

yet another T-shirt idea!!!



tug friend shirt


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2015)

haha..thats not bad!

although I imagine with all the colors and front/back...its going to be a super expensive tshirt!


----------



## taterhed (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah the colors would have to be reworked

from my cell...


----------

